# Session löschen in Bean (Session Beans)



## internet (16. Nov 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe eine WebApp, die auf dem JBoss (Wildfly) läuft.
Zur Authentifizierung von Usern, nutze ich Apache Shiro.

Nun soll es aber auch sein, dass nicht authentifizierte User auf die Webseite können.
Auch sie können einen Warenkorb haben, der in einer SessionBean gespeichert wird.

Nun möchte ich aber einen Button haben "Ausloggen". Damit werden dann die ganzen Session Beans gelöscht.
Wie mache ich das?


----------



## stg (17. Nov 2015)

Einfach #invalidate() auf der HTTPSession aufrufen


----------

